# Idaho Fisherman finds human finger inside fish



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.ktvb.com/news/Idaho-fisherman-finds-human-finger-inside-fish-171246461.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never thought to use fingers as bait.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, just stitch it back on. It's barely been eaten. :winkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This was no boating accident!:googly:


----------

